# planting creeping Jenny?



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Ka Splat (Jul 4, 2014)

By Creeping Jenny do you mean Money wort? Or the Creeping Jenny as in the garden plant? 
Care to elaborate?


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for writing.

The latin name is Lysimachia nummularia.

Thank you.

dbw


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

I just converted some from outside in the yard to my tank. All this time and I had no idea I could so. I clipped some then put them in a glass with some water from my tank and set it in the window and waited til side roots formed. Then simply planted it in my tank and it been a month and still looking great.


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

Ohhh that is so smart.

Okay I just went and got some at Home Depot at their clearance sale on plants for like $2.00/pot.

Anyway, I think I have far too much of it just for two tanks. They sure do put a lot in that pot. It is already rooted, but I think I am going to put it in some tank water.

Do you think it does well being tied to objects? Are you using it as like a stem? Like does it stand up in the tank, trail, foreground, etc.?

Sorry for the many questions.

dbw


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

It's used as a stem and it stands. I also transferred some to my garden pond and it's creeping over rocks there.


----------



## Ka Splat (Jul 4, 2014)

I am also going to transport some Creeping Jenny into my aquarium. 
It looks really nice once established in side the tank. 
I don't know if you could tie it to something. Never tried. But you could try since you've got so many I guess. 
Yeah it stands straight up in an aquarium. Doesn't trail which is kinda a bummer. 
Good luck with yours!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

With terrestrial plants, you have to first root them before planting them into the soil. With aquatic plants, since they don't wilt, you can just stick the stem into the substrate. No need to "root" them first.


----------

